# Small town Coke Buildings.



## hemihampton (Apr 28, 2016)

Was in a small Southern town & seen this Coke sign painted on Building. They
 must of just re did it because it was old & faded past 20 years I've seen it. LEON.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 29, 2016)

Despite local outrage, this landmark in Fort Valley, Ga. was torn down a couple of years ago to build a Wendy's.  I saw no reason why Wendy's could not have retrofitted and adapted this fine building into their restaurant, and their sales would have skyrocketed.  I don't know who said it, but they are profound words, "Man will be remembered not for what he builds, but what he destroys."


----------



## sandchip (Apr 29, 2016)

The terra cotta sign is all that's left.  I don't believe Wendy's would've saved this much if not for all the hellraising by local citizens.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 29, 2016)

That's a real shame, glad they at least saved the terra cotta sign. LEON.


P.S. The building I showed pic of not far from Georgia, it was in north east Alabama just south west of Chattanooga. In a town that also produced a rare Coke bottle I'd like to find or dig down there.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 29, 2016)

It looked like you were in Scottsboro?  If you see you're gonna be any further south and have the time, holler at me.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes, Good guess, Scottsboro, Have you ever been there before? A few years ago did some digging by Georgia Border just south of Columbus & Phenix city in Alabama near Border. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (May 1, 2016)

I've passed through there before.  I'm a little ways east of Columbus.


----------

